
Apple Releases OS X 10.11 El Capitan Open Source Darwin Code - jamsc
https://opensource.apple.com
======
ctstover
What does this mean? I would hope that best case would be:

a) something like [http://www.puredarwin.org/](http://www.puredarwin.org/)
could be updated

b) something like
[https://github.com/tpoechtrager/osxcross](https://github.com/tpoechtrager/osxcross)
could drop the step of grabbing files from xcode

~~~
orionblastar
Apple stopped releasing Darwin binaries quite some time ago.

They only release the source code now.

I'm not sure if the source code released can be made to make a binary ISO file
yet. Apple could have a competitor to GNU/Linux if it released Darwin binary
files as ISOs and had some program like apt to download free and open source
software for it. It would be a step towards making an OS for PC Clones that
can compete with Windows and GNU/Linux.

~~~
stephenr
> It would be a step towards making an OS for PC Clones that can compete with
> Windows and GNU/Linux.

If they wanted to do that, they'd just release OS X for generic X86-64
hardware.

Apple tried the whole "lets officially support 3rd party hardware makers"
thing in the 90s. It did not go well for them.

~~~
orionblastar
They can't release OS X for generic X86 hardware because it would kill their
Macintosh sales.

If they made Darwin for X86 systems it wouldn't be the same as OS X but it
would be something that competes with GNU/Linux and Windows. Somethings they
could sell apps for with an app store.

But yeah in the 1990s they tried MKLinux and Mac Clones and it didn't work out
too well because they didn't have the proper tech support for them. The Mac
Clones cost less than the real Macs and cut into their sales.

~~~
stephenr
> If they made Darwin for X86 systems it wouldn't be the same as OS X but it
> would be something that competes with GNU/Linux and Windows.

Why would they ever do that? What is the benefit to Apple? They make less than
$0 on OS X - it costs them money to develop, and is given away for free. It's
subsidised by the sale of hardware.

> Somethings they could sell apps for with an app store.

The stuff that's included in Darwin wouldn't be nearly enough to support the
App Store - all the high level frameworks that make OS X what it is, are _not_
included in Darwin because they're not open source.

------
spitfire
They still ship UUCP? Are they serious?

Maybe it's time to clean out the attic...

